# Crazy Bridezilla's



## Strawberrymold (Jun 26, 2009)

Okay guys... just need to vent a little...

so today I did a pre consult for a bride (to go over the look and what she wanted)

We had already talked on the phone and discussed a bit of what the plan was going to be, she seemed really nice and we seemed to have an solid idea of what we were going to do.

But then...

I start the application and she turned bat shit crazy on me!
First off she arrived with a full face on already and than got mad at me when I asked her to take it off so we could try the look on! How am I supposed to show you what we are going to do if you already have makeup on?

Then, she pointed out the shades that she was comfortable with, she wanted browns and pinks... then as soon as we tried it on it was either too brown or too pink. She had originally said that she wanted a very natural look with no shimmer, but we went from everything to a nude eye, to a medium bright eye to a full on smokey eye.

The whole time the only thing she ever said to me was "I don't like it, this is not how I would wear my makeup"

The whole time I was asking for feedback about what she wanted so I could adjust the look to her liking, but all I got was, "I dunno" or "Your the makeup artist, do what you want."

AAAAAAAHHHHHH!!!!!!!

I can't read minds! She clearly had some idea of what it was that she wanted but for whatever reason on God's green earth she would not tell me what it was. 

Finally we found something that worked. It was like pulling teeth though.

The same went for the foundation. She didn't like anything. It was too light (because she planed on going tanning) well than why don't we do this when I know what color your skin is going to be????? She didn't like anything. And not to brag, but complextion is my specialty. I can make skin look airbrushed and honestly she had good skin to start with so it wasn't like it was that hard to make her look good anyways.

I just hate clients that have a finished product in their head but won't tell you what it is they want, just what they don't like.

There are a million possiblities with makeup, I can't read minds and without feedback on what they like, want or dislike, it is very difficult to get a great application that everyone is happy with.

Anyone else had this problem?

Sorry so long. I'm done now.

Thanks for reading


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 26, 2009)

That sounds terrible! I'm sorry that you had to deal with that, no one ever wants to deal with people like that in any industry. Hopefully she will be happy in the end, it sounds like you have the patience to do so. I know that I would be snarky because that is how I am. Kudos to you for keeping your cool and making the customer happy!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jun 26, 2009)

I honestly don't know how you can stand it.  After about 30 minutes (maybe less) I would have been like...listen bitch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Seriously I give you a lot of respect for keeping your cool!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_I honestly don't know how you can stand it.  After about 30 minutes (maybe less) I would have been like...listen bitch...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Seriously I give you a lot of respect for keeping your cool!!_

 
Thanks, it was just a nightmare. The only reason I was able to even put up with her was because I wanted a good referal. I try to suss out what people want before we try anything on but she was just giving me nothing! I don't charge for a pre-consult (well not by the hour at least) and what would have normally taken an hour took three and a half! Needless to say I needed a nice drink when I got home!


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 26, 2009)

people like that are impossible,i know shes stresses prob with all the planning. but been like that isnt going to make her life any easier x


----------



## anita22 (Jun 26, 2009)

In all honesty, after an hour I think I would have given up and told her that clearly she wasn't happy with how things are going and needs to find a new artist. If she behaves like that during a trial, how on earth is she going to act on the day??? You must have the patience of a saint.


----------



## glamourgirl216 (Jun 26, 2009)

ugh i hate when that happens! that is why bridal makeup is usually more expensive... because most of the time they don't know WTF they want! it's so stressful and time consuming. that is why i charge for previews, because they take advantage of you and aren't even pleasant to you through the whole ordeal. sorry u had to go through that.


----------



## Willa (Jun 26, 2009)

I did one test, last month, and the bride started to cry when she realized (because of the foundation, MUFE HD) that she had wrinkles... come on... you are 32, it's NORMAL

o_0


----------



## amyzon (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I did one test, last month, and the bride started to cry when she realized (because of the foundation, MUFE HD) that she had wrinkles... come on... you are 32, it's NORMAL

o_0_

 
LOL OMG, I'm not immortal and ageless like I thought.  SHIT.  Boy coming out of denial must be rough.

I feel for y'all!  Brides can be bitches!


----------



## prettytrini1913 (Jun 26, 2009)

WOW! That was an experience! I had a consultation with a bride and her mother this week and it was great. They were very appreciative and easy to work with. Hopefully your next bride will be great!!!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Jun 26, 2009)

I have never had anyone this difficult. What would you guys do? Should I even go through with it? I'm kinda freaked out (but I need the $$$) still I am scared that if she was that difficult before the day, what is she going to be like at the wedding? Ugg. 

I swear, every look I did she looked perfect! She is really pretty and doesn't even need makeup, she was just so freakin difficult!


----------



## anita22 (Jun 26, 2009)

deleted post


----------



## paperfishies (Jun 27, 2009)

I HATE brides like this...I know the planning is stressful and stuff but Jesus no need to be a bitch.

I once had a bride that wanted me to do makeup for her and 7 other girls, ok cool that's great. The MORNING of the freakin wedding she calls me and says, "Ok, there will be 20 girls getting their makeup done and it needs to be done within 2 hours". HA! I had to call in my best friend who works for MAC and have her bring one of her co-workers. I was PISSED. From that point on, every bride has to sign a bridal contract stating what they will be paying me, how many people need makeup and how many hours I will be on the job and any extra compensation I will be gaining.

I had one bride treat me like I was her personal assistant, "get me coffee, I need water," Pfft, yeah right lady...I ignored her the entire time I did her makeup, lol. The best part is, I usually throw an extra Figi water in my bag, when I do makeup for a wedding, just so I can offer the bride something, just in case she needs it. And she still treated me like she owned me.

Another bride had a TERRIBLE fake tan, she was bright freakin orange. Like body builder orange. She looked TERRIBLE. It took me 10 minutes to custom blend a foundation shade for her skin and wanted to blame me...I felt like saying, "hey lemme run up to the hardware store and pick up a can of orange spray paint, then we'll be good to go."

Another bride was a total dumb ass and decided to get her eyebrows WAXED 15 minutes BEFORE I was to do her makeup for her wedding! Her eyebrows were all red, puffy and swollen. She bitched at me because I couldn't "cover the swelling up" lol...I got pissed and said, "look lady, I'm a MAKEUP ARTIST NOT A FUCKING MAGICIAN!" The only advice I could give her was to ice her brows until she had to walk down the isle.

Brides get these looks in there head that they are hellbent on, it's usually something they've seen on a super model in a magazine and I'm sorry, if you look like Delta Burke, I can't make you look like Cindy Crawford.  All the makeup in the world couldn't make that happen.


----------



## blindpassion (Jun 29, 2009)

When it comes to bridal makeup, you really have to assert yourself. Brides, understandably, tend to want everything the exact way they want it. You have to assert yourself in certain situations, sometimes things won't always go exactly the way you want them too. My job as an artist is to do my best to bring their vision to life, but I won't be pushed around.

The biggest issue I have with brides is getting emails asking me if I will lower my prices because they are on a "Strict budget". Sorry, maybe you shouldn't be hiring a makeup artist - prices won't be lowered.


----------

